
Show HN: Markdown Guide - mcone
https://www.markdownguide.org/
======
adtac
This is really useful, thanks!

Is there a subset of markdown (preferably with an implementation in Javascript
to render it as HTML) that's limited to just the basic stuff like bold,
underline, italics, links, quotes, and code elements? I don't need images,
headers, html tags, tables, horizontal lines and the rest.

It's not so much about the restrictions I'm worried about. My research has
shown that showdownjs is one of the lightest (~30kB) markdown to HTML
rendering libraries in JS, but 30kB is still too large for my application. I
would trade the above mentioned features for a smaller file size.

Any suggestions? I know that I can probably write my own implementation, but
I'd rather rely on battle-tested libraries instead of rolling out my own.

~~~
hurricaneSlider
Why not use one of the pleorhora of static markdown renderers and serve
vanilla HTML if you're the bandwidth constrained?

~~~
adtac
It has to be dynamically generated because I don't control the content. Also,
having the markdown makes it easier to edit and update.

Maybe I should look into serving both the markdown AND the HTML.

------
jeremy_wiebe
Nice work!!

I just noticed but there’s an unfortunate naming collision in this space.
“Remark” mentioned in the article is a presentation generator [1].

The name also refers to a very awesome, pluggable framework for processing
markdown text [2].

I don’t know if they’re related but that’s very confusing.

1 - [https://github.com/gnab/remark](https://github.com/gnab/remark)

2 - [http://remark.js.org](http://remark.js.org)

------
secfirstmd
Thanks for doing this.

It would be great if there was an explainer that simply had comparisons
between different flares of MD - e.g Github flavoured. We are working on an
open source project with 80k words in MD at the moment an the small syntax
stuff is a nightmare.

~~~
mcone
Thanks for the suggestion. I agree with you! I've started working on something
similar to what you've described, but it's going to take me some time -- it's
an enormous undertaking.

In the meantime, you might want to check out this tool:
[http://johnmacfarlane.net/babelmark2](http://johnmacfarlane.net/babelmark2)

~~~
secfirstmd
Thanks that would be really really helpful. We deal with all kinds of
volunteer translators and are always having trouble and mess ups because of
it. Having somewhere to point them to would be great!

Also thanks for the tool. Great suggestion!

------
brianjking
Thanks, I submitted a PR. [https://github.com/mattcone/markdown-
guide/pull/13](https://github.com/mattcone/markdown-guide/pull/13)

~~~
mcone
Thanks! I've merged it.

------
appleton34
thank you for putting this together

